# AFM AR15 carbine Rifles



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Just after new years I sent my money to Tooele for a new AR15 military spec M4. I had seen these guys at the Gun shows a few times and their stuff looks solid so I sent them the cash. On Utah Conceal Carry blog, I ran across a thread about a guy from Alaska that has been waiting since 2009 to get his AR15 from these guys. Needles to say I am a bit concerned that I may have fallen for a scam. Has anyone else done business with this company and how long did it take you to get your rifle? 
Thanks, Big


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe you’re alright. I have done business with Mitch on numerous occasions. I have built several rifles on his lowers as well as purchasing other parts. His quality is excellent and he is a good guy. He doesn't have as much clout with vendors as the big boys so is sometimes a little slow but I have personally seen lots of rifles move through his place. His site has a map to the shop, go pop in, he’s always up for a B.S. session.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Cooky,
you have eased my mind and given me hope. 
Big


----------



## ScottyMac (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm the guy from Alaska who was waiting for his complete rifle. I intially received a complete lower. It took me a couple years, but after I found them back in business, I called Mitch, and he then sent me the upper half. I do like the rifle, and it shoots well. It just too many YEARS to receive it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I just sent him a CAD file with a custom logo for the lower for my next AR build. We'll see...


----------

